# my new 55 gal.



## drywall guy (Dec 16, 2012)

here are some pics of my new 55 gal. I got up and running last week.....*c/p*


----------



## geomv (Jan 14, 2013)

Your new tank is so pretty!! How many fish and what kind do you have in it? I have a 55 gallon tank with the same cabinet you have. However, in my tank I have 3 turtles. My fish are in a 20 gallon tank. I have a a variey of fish, mostly swordtails. I have had aquariums most our 45 marriage. I love the hobby and always want more!!! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I like it. Very nicely setup. I like the "paws off" sign. I need that for my dogs.  

Though next step, live plants! : P


----------



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice! Love all the color!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Lots of stuff going on in that tank. Well done.


----------



## drywall guy (Dec 16, 2012)

(1) rainbow shark
(3) gold barb
(3) brilliant rasbora
(1) clown loach
(1) small pleco
(2) red eye tetra
(5) tiger barbs
(2) mollys
(4) rainbows

........so far everyone is getting along very well


----------

